# Good News for 2015 1.4 Tubto PCV Valve Issue



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I just received a letter from Chevrolet dated July 2019. There is now special coverage of 10 years/120,000 miles if cracks develop in the diaphragm of the PCV pressure regulator valve. The valve is part of the engine camshaft cover. I'm not sure if this is the same issue of replacing the gasket that contains the PCV valve but sounds similar to me. Is it?


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

Could you please post a picture of this letter? It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## rocketman121 (Jan 29, 2017)

I’ll grab a pic real quick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketman121 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Very interesting how they seem to only be covering 2015's


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Very interesting how they seem to only be covering 2015's


Agreed, 15 and 16 limited and also only 15 sonic. And honestly, 120k is way to low on miles if you are extended it out to a 10yr coverage. Give us 150k miles like some of the other special coverage these vehicles have gotten.


----------



## Meaty1212 (May 12, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> Agreed, 15 and 16 limited and also only 15 sonic. And honestly, 120k is way to low on miles if you are extended it out to a 10yr coverage. Give us 150k miles like some of the other special coverage these vehicles have gotten.


I have a 16 Chevy Cruze and received the same letter in the mail. My Cruze warranty expired at 60k, replaced the valve cover at 54k. The dealership didn’t replace the intake manifold which caused the valve cover to fail again at 90k. Looks like my special extended warranty is sending my car into a different dealership Friday for a intake and a valve cover replacement.


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

Meaty1212 said:


> I have a 16 Chevy Cruze and received the same letter in the mail. My Cruze warranty expired at 60k, replaced the valve cover at 54k. The dealership didn’t replace the intake manifold which caused the valve cover to fail again at 90k. Looks like my special extended warranty is sending my car into a different dealership Friday for a intake and a valve cover replacement.


i also have a 16 Cruze and I've changed my PVC 3 times before i got the fix kit and no letter from GM imagine that


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I receicved the same letter. I have a '15 LT I get the idea they are trying to identify what the PCV issue. Is it truly the PCV Valve or another portion of the set up. It does not make sense that all these fail the same.  They want to pinpoint the issue and get it repaired for anyone that has the issue. Not all cars experience this issue. I have not had any problems and I have 56K on my '15


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Patman said:


> I receicved the same letter. I have a '15 LT I get the idea they are trying to identify what the PCV issue. Is it truly the PCV Valve or another portion of the set up. It does not make sense that all these fail the same. They want to pinpoint the issue and get it repaired for anyone that has the issue. Not all cars experience this issue. I have not had any problems and I have 56K on my '15


At first I was like... this guy has no clue what he’s talking about, its obviously the red valve in the intake manifold. But you may be on to something, maybe something other than that is creating a suction or pressure that sucks it out. I still think Dorman has designed a very good replacement part that would (help) a lot in regards to having to do future repairs. I doubt GM will ever really cover intake manifold replacements for our cars.


----------



## markmashley (Mar 20, 2018)

The issue is quite simple - It all comes down to a single rubber nipple in the intake assembly that acts as a check valve for the turbo, it will always break bc it's an incredibly under engineered janky design.
If you care to search the forum you'll see that there is a fix, which involves installing an industrial strength actual (brass) valve assembly and blocking off the failed (or about to) rubber nipple.
It's an embarrassment and Chevy just never cared to fix this properly and they still are only offering a replacement with the same unbelievable piece of Crap?

How come one of the guys on this forum can sit down and figure out how to fix this permanently and then sell us a _permanent_ fix kit, but the multinational corporation can only offer us another soon to break all over again five star dogs breakfast?

Maybe it's because they really don't care about fixing it, or even about their customers.
I actually really like our little Chevy Cruze it's just a shame that Chevy doesn't care a little more about it's products and about us.

Ours failed 45,000 and then again at 101,000, warranty repair first time, second time I repaired, there will be NO third time for us no thanks to Chevy, and with that I'd like to say

Chevy you are a complete Professional embarrassment to yourselves.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s because there’s no “cheap” (sorry they would state “economical” lol) fix they can implement is my guess. And it would affect a ton of models.


----------



## markmashley (Mar 20, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> It’s because there’s no “cheap” (sorry they would state “economical” lol) fix they can implement is my guess. And it would affect a ton of models.


You are quite right!

And the problem is that they have not fixed this over several models, and over several years/through several generations.

In full knowledge that what they are selling is defective.









Cruze owners take note: PCV Valve failure again...


This is a longstanding issue with all Chevy Cruze cars for several years now! Chevy have not addressed this problem and we all are suffering because Chevrolet continue to produce vehicles with the same design flaw, and there is a solution not a Chevrolet one yet though! The intake...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits 

How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Possible Discrimination lawsuit in the making ???
They won"t go back any further than 2015 model year ???
What about the earlier year autos with same exact problem,...how can they just ignore those ?
Just wondering about this whole issue.
This is how you lose a LOT of customers.
More importantly, what about the deficient check valve in the Intake Manifold as well as all the "problems" that can come with it if you don't catch it right away and replace it ?? (or better yet UPGRADE-Thx to *XtremeRevolution) PCV Kits at : https://cruzekits.com/*

GM needs to give ALL their customers that warm fuzzy feeling of satisfaction,.....at least a little.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Top reason right here why the Big3 always claim they can't make money on small cars. Janky ass designs that continually fail and the backlash of warranty claims skyrockets the actual price of the car. It's not like a $60k truck that they've got all this headroom to work with. They need to make these cars well from the start, not say oops and continue to ignore the problem while the warranty claims pile up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> I receicved the same letter. I have a '15 LT I get the idea they are trying to identify what the PCV issue. Is it truly the PCV Valve or another portion of the set up. It does not make sense that all these fail the same. They want to pinpoint the issue and get it repaired for anyone that has the issue. Not all cars experience this issue. I have not had any problems and I have 56K on my '15


100.0% of 1st gen 1.4T's will have issues with the PCV system at some point in their 150-200k lifespan.

The root of the cause is the cheaply-designed check valve for the PCV system in the intake manifold. It goes out, vacuum only comes from one direction, crankcase pressure becomes an issue, and oil leaks start everywhere. Then the valve cover pops.

The dealership needs to replace the intake manifold or you need Andrei's PCV fix kit; replacing the valve cover itself doesn't fix the issue and it will happen again in fairly short order.


----------



## NeilD (Aug 30, 2019)

Oh Yeah, and when they say the PCV in the manifold has also failed but thats not covered so $$$$ :O


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

ja
[QUOTE = "Patman, message: 3250087, membre: 1692"]
J'ai reçu la même lettre. J'ai un '15 LT, j'ai l'idée qu'ils essaient d'identifier quel est le problème PCV. Est-ce vraiment la valve PCV ou une autre partie de l'installation. Cela n'a pas de sens que tout cela échoue de la même manière. Ils veulent identifier le problème et le faire réparer pour toute personne qui a le problème. Toutes les voitures ne rencontrent pas ce problème. Je n'ai eu aucun problème et j'ai 56K sur mon '15
[/CITATION]
je un 2012 et 163 000 km et aucun problème
La
EDIT: added translation - 
I received the same letter. I have a '15 LT, I have the idea that they are trying to identify what the PCV problem is. Is it really the PCV valve or some other part of the installation. It doesn't make sense that all of these fail in the same way. They want to identify the problem and have it fixed for anyone who has the problem. Not all cars have this problem. I had no problem and have 56K on my '15

I have a 2012 and 163,000 km and no problem
The


----------



## mcnutt.rick (Sep 21, 2018)

I just received this same letter for my 2012 Cruze ECO! It is dated August 2020.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

jc. said:


> ja
> [QUOTE = "Patman, message: 3250087, membre: 1692"]
> J'ai reçu la même lettre. J'ai un '15 LT, j'ai l'idée qu'ils essaient d'identifier quel est le problème PCV. Est-ce vraiment la valve PCV ou une autre partie de l'installation. Cela n'a pas de sens que tout cela échoue de la même manière. Ils veulent identifier le problème et le faire réparer pour toute personne qui a le problème. Toutes les voitures ne rencontrent pas ce problème. Je n'ai eu aucun problème et j'ai 56K sur mon '15
> [/CITATION]
> ...


now my 2012 turbo cruze have 178,000 km and all is original


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

y have put ngk lazer irridium plug gap 27 and 50,000 km on it and my car is slow .and go back with ac delco 41-121 gap 28


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

me to 2012 lt dated august 2020.now y have 178,000 km and no problem


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got the letters for my '12 and '13 Eco. If it comes up, I'm going to wind up taking GM to small claims court. Both my cars have rebuilt titles, and multiple times GM has sent me the letters that told me it has extended warranty, and when I got to the dealer they won't cover because of the rebuilt titles. Do what you say you're going to do GM!!! Or fix your system, exclude rebuilt titles from everything but recalls, and don't send me a letter that you have 0 intention of honoring.


----------



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

My mother received a letter for her 2013, which is just starting to have the problem. My 2015 had the PCV problem 2 years ago and just last night started having it again, sadly I haven't received the letter yet and my GM dealer doesn't show my vehicle as being eligible for a replacement. Looks like I'll be getting one of these DIY kits to hopefully fix it on my own.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

